# How to setup TP-link TD-W8968 V3 for BSNL?



## garry91 (Nov 27, 2014)

My old data-one modem is working fine.
I bought new TP-link TD-W8968 V3 wifi modem router but cannot get it to work.
I have seen some guides about setting up the user interface for this looks a little different so can't figure it out (screenshot attached)
Ping 192.168.1.1 works (screenshot attached)
ipconfig/all screenshot attached. (screenshot attached)

Please tell me how to setup this modem/router.

OR if anyone else has V3 and BSNL broadband backup settings to file and send that to me?

PS: I can't upload sccreenshots so look h
How to setup TP-link TD-W8968 V3 for BSNL?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 27, 2014)

1. connect the line to splitter to router.
2. login to 192.168.1.1 
username: admin
password: admin
3. click on *network* on the left
4. click on *add*
5. input *VPI* 0, *VCI* 35
6. input the username and password given by bsnl
7. Click Save
8. reboot the router.


----------



## garry91 (Nov 28, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 1. connect the line to splitter to router.
> 2. login to 192.168.1.1
> username: admin
> password: admin
> ...



Where is network?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Nov 28, 2014)

there should be a vertical list containing various options. 
go to Quick Setup, click Next
choose Operation Mode as ADSL Modem Router Mode
click next and you will get - "Please enter the VPI/VCI provided by your ISP(Internet Service Provider)."
choose ISP as BSNL, click next
enter the Username and Password, click next
keep clicking next and whereever you find save and reboot, do that. nothing more is needed till you need wifi / 3g / usb part.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 28, 2014)

How to configure TP Link TD-W8968 Wireless N ADSL Modem

*tplink-forum.pl/uploader/uploads/5392_status.jpg


----------



## TechnoBOY (Dec 17, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 1. connect the line to splitter to router.
> 2. login to 192.168.1.1
> username: admin
> password: admin
> ...


When i always config my modem  i input VPI 0, VCI 35 but never knew what are they,can you explain?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 17, 2014)

^
VPI: What is a Virtual Path Identifier (VPI)? - Definition from Techopedia



> A virtual path identifier (VPI) is a data communication identifier that uniquely identifies a network path for an asynchronous transfer mode (ATM) cell packet to reach its destination node



VCI: What is a Virtual Circuit Identifier (VCID)? - Definition from Techopedia


> A virtual circuit identifier (VCID) is a type of numeric identifier used to distinguish between different virtual circuits in a connection-oriented circuit-switched telecommunication network. It enables a circuit-switched network to identify different virtual circuits/channels involved in a device's data communication.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Dec 18, 2014)

So we use only 0 and 35?


----------



## dummydave (Dec 18, 2014)

^ yes for bsnl its 0 and 35 only


----------

